# support groups, Texas?



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

Any support groups in Texas?


----------



## mysterytome (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm in Houston -- I would be very interested in a support group around here.


----------



## Sues (Dec 5, 2001)

I get on other sites as well as this IBS site so I will be on lookout for you, I know there out there somewhere..........


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi, Sue, I'm also interested in Texas support groups. I'm in Austin. Hope you're doing well, by the way. Nice to see your post. --Cindy


----------



## dbh930 (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi, Cindy from Austin. I am in Round Rock. Your neighbor town. I cannot find a local support group either, so maybe some of us can help each other by email. Reply if you are interested. I was literally born with IBS. I have had it for 48 years. I am the queen of IBS. My 27 year old daughter has it and we suspect that my grandson does, too. I have learned a lot over the years, the main thing being that the researchers and doctors still don't have any definitive clues or cures. Latest research indicates they are "hopeful" to find a cure in the next decade. Please feel free to reply if you would like to stay in touch.


----------



## mloosh (Oct 20, 2009)

I am out of Houston, TX (Cypress) and I will start a support group. Please let me know if you are interested!


----------

